# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Permbytjet

## Era1

Nqse nuk do flitej per permbytjet atehere , si shpjegohet qe ne majen Everest takohen fosile peshqish dhe qe ne malin Ararat ka depozita te kriprave minerale? Ne disa momente se te shkuares planeti jone ka qene i mbuluar nga ujrat. Disa mendojne qe ka ndodhur 5.000 vjet me pare dhe disa qe ka ndodhur shume me pare.
Jane te shumta versionet e permbytjes neper kultura te ndryshme perfshire dhe ne Bibel 

Pres ndonje información me shume .

----------

